# Thoughts of sex with someone else!



## Innosenses (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay. Three years have past and my husband has not had a job in over two year of these years. I feel like he is felling in all things except christ. When I prayed for my husband the number one thing I asked for was a God fearing man. But I am starting not want to be with my husband.... Sometimes it is sexually or just want to totally separate. During our last argument/breakup I had no feelings towards him. I did not want to end on a bad note, but no I did not feel hurt or sad about him leaving. I actually want him to leave bc everything about him turns me off. He does not know how to touch, kiss, make love etc... to me. I don't even think we communicate well with each other. Okay the relationship is at a strain to where he does not go anywhere with me. We do nothing together. I don't want to cheat, but when we have sex I think of other man. I think this has made my sex with him a little better, but it feels wrong. I wonder if I should go ahead in cheat. What should I do. I am going to pray and ask God what is going on. Comments welcome.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think you need anyone to tell you just how wrong cheating would be.... that's going to make a bad situation into a nightmare for you, him, and everyone around you.

For some reason though.... it sounds like you have already cheated. At least an emotional affair at this point right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shotgunsal (Feb 28, 2013)

Keep God first, Dont cheat on him tho.


----------



## brightlight (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't think it's a complete disaster to fantasize sometimes about other people during sex. But if it is perhaps one real person rather than some film star or what not, then you have a problem.

If you are constantly thinking about other men during sex with your husband then you need to do something. 

It's a matter of live with it, seek counseling to work it out or call it quits and leave.

Cheating is not a road you want to go down. How will it help your overall situation? 

(Seems like you might already have someone in mind. Did you mean "another man" or "other men" in your original post?)


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you need marital counseling otherwise your marriage will end. 
Is your husband actively seeking employment?
What do you argue about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 28down (Feb 26, 2013)

Keep God first and work on you, you can't change him, change yourself and pray!


----------



## Alpha (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheat on him and report back after you do. Tell us what happened because we're eager to hear all the details. I bet your story will be no different than the thousands posted on this forum.


----------



## pilotguy1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Please seek councillor. It may not be too late for you.


----------



## Ms. What-to-do? (Apr 8, 2013)

Still out there and answering? I empathise with you. I wouldn't be able to have sex at all with my husband if I didn't carefully cultivate fantasies for it. And it feels really horrible knowing that this is my coping strategy.

But don't cheat. Divorce is not usually what a god-fearing person wants, but it is better than cheating. Go to your spiritual leader (Preacher?). They can help, and many are open minded.


----------

